# Night sky and country landscape (well ...ok its just my backyard)



## Vaporous (Jul 28, 2008)

I was bored the other night and the sky was nice and clear. Thought I'd take a few long exposures in the backyard. Not quite as crisp as I had wanted though. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 28, 2008)

I like it! Looks like it could have been part of the ET movie


----------



## rjackjames (Jul 30, 2008)

great capture.......


----------

